# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  schöööööckl !!

## pagey

wie wärs mit einem weekend in näxter zeit wo sich einige ausm forum mal am schöckl treffen ?? die meisten fahren sowieso hin aber wär sicher ganz lustig wenn ma da ein wochenend mal a ganzer haufen sind ! gibt ja a ganze menge die scho darauf warten neues material zu testen 

wie wärs mit 29.märz oder 5. april   wer is dabei ?

p.s.: wann wärs dem starfotografen tom recht ??

----------


## jevgeny

29 märz klingt gutnachher bin ich glaub ich in spain

----------


## Ludwig

wie wärs am 15ten? aber da fallt ma grad ein, dass sich da die meisten in da stadthalle vergasen lassen...

----------


## pagey

15 is tabu , da gibts freesytle MX !

----------


## Ludwig

sag i ja!

----------


## Tobias

oiso es is scho seehhhr wahrscheinlich, daß i do unten sein werd´...
Nextes WE (22.) samma woahrscheinlich nu am Gardasee, und dann wird eh am Schöckel wieder angegriffen!

----------


## pagey



----------


## Wohli

Könnt erst nach dem 12.4, weil wir am 5.4 ins Studio gehen neue Songs aufnehmen und die Wochen davor gscheit proben müssen!und boarden möcht i a no gehen.Die Idee is aber cool!

----------


## Joker

wie wärs mit ostern 3 tage session ?

----------


## pagey

ja des wär zusätzlich noch eine gute idee

----------


## matthias

ich denk ich würd a kommen, mir is wurscht wann, als schüler hab i ja jeds WE zeit

----------


## pagey

fahrst mitn radl raus ?

----------


## matthias

na du ned wirklich 
aber wozu gibts a bahn?

----------


## Chris

Wir waren die letzten 2 Jahre zu Ostern eh immer unterwegs.
Vor zwei Jahren 2 (oder 3?) Tage Marburg (bei fast 30 Grad  ), letztes Jahr Schöckel (ebenfalls bei schönem Wetter).

----------


## pagey

schön dast ma des erzählst chris  aber bist nun dabei oder ned ?

----------


## Tobias

oiso leicht möglich, daß ich unten bin...
wie gesagt, des mim Schnee sollten wir noch abklären...

----------


## Ludwig

die ham ja eh a webcam!und ´tagsüber is sie sogar ab und zu online...www.schoeckel.at

----------


## mafa

hab heut aus dem fenster gschaut und gesehen dass ganz oben  am schöckel schon noch schnee is. nicht viel und im wald vermutlich gar nix.
komm vielleicht des wochenende auch wieder rauf

----------


## dr. steve bob

also wie gesagt: ich fahre am freitag abend wieder nach graz und hoff das es der orf wetterdienst wiedereinmal ein bisschen zu negativ in den prognosen schreibt zitat bergwetter: "Am Samstag bei mäßigem Westwind im gesamten Ostalpenraum immer wieder Regenschauer und nur wenig Sonne. Mehr Sonnenschein ist dann am Sonntag zu erwarten. In 2000m Höhe pendeln die Temperaturen um 0 Grad."
und die steiermakprognose: "Am Samstag 9 bis 16 Grad, meist bewölkt, ab und zu Regenschauer und oberhalb von 1300 bis 1600m Schneefall. Am Palmsonntag zeitweise sonnig und 12 bis 18 Grad.")
wie auch immer: wenns nicht wirklich schusterbuam regnet (wos i eh net glaub) bin i samstag und sonntag am schöckl sicher dabei.

----------


## dr. steve bob

ausserdem stimmt des bild von der panoramacam eh net (derzeit schnee) i glaub da wulln a poor leit das niemand kummt am wochenende

----------


## pagey

danke, san jo ned grad rosige aussichten ;(

----------


## dr. steve bob

des bissl schnee is bis samstag sicher wegschmolzen.

gibt eigentlich seit sonntag an neuen king of dirt pagey?

----------


## mafa

Wär mir net so sicher dass 

1. die bilder von der webcam net stimmen
2. Der schnee bis zum wochenende weg is
3. net grad neuer drauf kommt 

im augenblick regnets in graz ganz schön ordentlich und nachdems am schöckel laut aktuellen wetterdaten -2 grad hat, könnt ich mir vorstellen dass es dort eher schneit 

hoffen wir dass beste

----------


## Tobias

i hob des Büdl a heit angschaut (webcam vom Schöckel)... schaut eh supa aus, was wollt ihr mehr?
oiso des bissl Schnee is wohl kein Hindernis...

wir sind wahrscheinlich SA und SO unten!

----------


## Sveneman

schad dieses Wochenende muss ich hackeln.
Aber in zwei Wochen wäre ich voraussichtlich dabei.

Ausserdem bin ich ja eh a Schönwetterfahrer

----------


## dr. steve bob

ja i mach mi amol auf den weg nach graz.
hoff das des wetter net ganz so schlecht is wies sie schreiben und mei schnupfen net schlechter wird.
würd mich freuen wenns morgen oder am sonntag hinhaut und irgendwer oben ist.

----------


## Tobias

oiso wir haben jetzt SO fixiert...
i hoff´ da Pedda losst uns ned im Stich

----------


## lex

passt, dann geh ich heut in Marburg fahrn und komm morgen warscheinlich auch vorbei.

----------


## lex

war wohl nix mit Marburg 
hab nen bekannten angerufen der dort wohnt- Dauerregen.
hoffentlich wirds morgen mitm schöckl

----------


## dr. steve bob

i fohr heit a net aufi - die nebelsuppe is ma zu graussig. hoffentlich dann morgen ....

----------


## chilifresser

wir fahren auch nicht da pageys bremsen no net fertig san also net funktionieren und das wetter sowieso net wirklich aufregend ist!

aber man sieht sich ja sicher bei der nächst besten gelegenheit wieder am schöckel so wie i den pagey kenn fährt er sobald seine bremsen funktionieren wieder raus

----------


## Tobias

es sats jo olle soiche Bremser....

"Meine Bremsen gehn nu ned ...blabla..." - des is jo woi in ana halben stunde gmacht oder? wenns a Gustav M is, moch i des vorm fahren höchst persönlich in der früh!

echt...soiche Obizahrer

----------


## pagey

oiso bitte .pfff...i fohr jetz zu an freind und wir schaun dass ma des gustav klumpat fahrbereit kriegen...und des ois nur wegn dir...obizahrer loss i ned auf mia sitzn 

wenns klappt komm i morgen sicher !! wenns ned klappt nur wenn du des zambastelst vor ort... heheehe

oiso bis murgn

----------


## Tobias

oiso kummst du iatzt?
wir san da...Werkzeug und so fia Magura miassadsd oba du mitnehma, wennma do morgen nu wos basteln soin (i hob nur mehr Hope  )...vielleicht bringtses oba eh heute nu hin

oiso bis morgen!

----------


## mankra

Also bin ich morgen net allein, falls ich rauffahre??

@Lex

Marburg im Regen ist doch übergeilst.

----------


## pagey

sorry schaut schlecht aus.....hebel is im arsch bzw. ärger undicht 

und samstag nacht jemand zu finden der no an hebel übrig hat is aussichtslos 

sorry

----------


## lex

@mankra, hast recht! war heute oben und es war echt saugeil! des meiste war noch nass, war aber spitzenmässig zum fahrn.

----------


## mankra

Schöckl war heute recht heftig..... hätte auch lieber Maribor fahren sollen.

Was kosten unten heuer die Liftkarten?
Fährt der Lift wieder nur jede Stunde?

----------


## lex

jahreskarte kostet 28000 tolar das sind glaub ich 120 euro.
einmalige fahrt kostet ca. 1600-1700 tolar- frechheit.
kenn einen der leiht mir immer seinen schipass.
sonntags fahrt die gondel durchgehend, samstags und wochentags jede stunde.

(mein radl hat sich vollgas gfreut, mei chefmechanika auch )

----------


## mankra

thx

----------


## dr. steve bob

jo ohne bremsen is net so lustig den schöckl owifohrn. kann ma nix machen. dafür waren in peter seine mechaniker am sonntag oben.

wie auch immer am samstag hätt ma vom wetter her sicher nix versäumt. am sonntag wars dafür superschön oben. einzig allein hätt a bissl weniger schnee sein können

----------


## Tobias

jo Schnee wor schon a bissi, oba der hod ned so gestört. Wor eigentlich ganz schön zum fahren, einzig die Waldarbeiten haben gestört (Baumstämme auf der DH-Strecke) - da darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn auf andere Wege (Alte DH, 21er, Adventure) ausgewichen wird!

----------


## pagey

wer is von den leuten die nicht beim maxxis cup in zagreb sind diesen samstag am schöckl ??

steve bob ? sveneman ?

wetter soll am samstag ja wunderbar sein

----------


## chilifresser

hahahhah oida vater fahr ma scho wieder am schökel hahhahah na is eh geil hauptsache wir san net in wien und wenns am schökel wieder schön wird dann kann i ja wieder eine runde in der wiese liegen und herumchilen juhhhhhh!  

chili freut sich auf jeden der auch am schökel kommt!!!!!!!

----------


## Ludwig

is gut möglich das da mafa und ich dort sein werden.....

----------


## Sveneman

Is gut möglich kommt auf den Freitag an da haben paar von meinen besten Freunden Sponsionfeier, aber versuchen werde ich es auf jeden Fall.Wäre auf jeden Fall eine feine Sache aber manchmal is der Alkohol hald doch stärker 

Sonst den Donnerstag drauf is ja Feiertag und wenn nichts dazwischen kommt (Freundin, Wetter, Auto, Beinbruch usw.)bin ich unterwegs

----------


## BoB

vielleicht bin ich auch am wochenend dort!

----------


## pagey

jo des wär fein, brauch immer schnellere vor mir an denen ich mich dranhängen kann (oder versuche)

----------


## georg

Ich komm´ auch und jazzblu wird auch noch überredet.   
Mach´ ma an Radtest...

----------


## pagey

pörfekt herr inschenör !  aber eh samstag oder ? weil sonntag solls schiach werdn

----------


## georg

Mir ist es egal, ich richte mich nach der Wetterlage. Wenn das Wetter meint am Samstag dann soll es so sein.

----------


## chilifresser

also i find samstag auch besser net nur wegen dem wetter! :Smile: 
juhu chili wird wieder herumchilen und nix tun und wieder pennen und wenn die sonne scheint kann i sogar in der wiesen liegen und endlich mal wieder die sonne genießen udn schlafen schließlich scheint ja net so oft die sonne in österreich außer unter der wochen wos keine braucht juhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## dr. steve bob

bei mir wirds leider nix mit samstag weil i in wien bleiben muss hackln no dazu is mei kortn no bis montag gültig grrrrrr. also wenn ka wunda geschieht eher net. dafür hoff i schwer auf nächstes wochenende.

----------


## pagey

welche karte ?

----------


## Ludwig

des kannst ja net machen......

----------


## dr. steve bob

monatskarte bis 28.4.03 gültig ....schöner schass

----------


## pagey



----------


## pagey

also zum schöckel muss i no kurz was loswerden ...

1. bin ja noch ned so lang dabei, aber gibts ned irgendwie a chance dass man die strecke im ganz unteren teil auch weiter abseits der wanderer als rennstrecke ausschildert ?  ich kann ja die wanderer sehr gut verstehen da unten, ich geh zwar immer sofort vom gas und bedanke mich bei jedem der mir platz macht aber trotzdem würds mich als wanderer auch nerven....da muss do a möglichkeit geben dass sich beide sowohl wanderer als auch downhiller ned im weg sind..

2. wir müssen logischerweise auf die wanderer im unteren teil rücksicht nehmen, eh klar ABER umgekehrt haben doch wanderer NIX auf der permanenten strecke zu suchen oder ?letzten sonntag waren fast bei JEDER abfahrt wanderer oben auf strecke..z.b. im steilen teil mit den brettern und auf der schrägfahrt unter der gondel kurz vor dem kleinen wurzeldrop sind die leut auch mitten drin gesessen und haben picknick gehalten...

3. im unteren teil nachdem man die strasse überquert, war genau bei der dem baum bei dessen wurzel man über so a wegerl springen kann...ein riesen haufen mit mutwillig in den weg gelgeten ästen und einem riesen scheiss haufen daneben   i bin voigas in den haufen gfohren und unsanft gebremst worden und andere die ausweichen konnten san durch den scheisshaufen (ernst und roli z.b.)

mit wem kann ma über so sachen reden ? ich denk wenn wir vernünftig sind sollten des die wanderer auch sein !

----------


## Ludwig

in dem teil der strecke hats scho öfters solche aktionen geben - scheiße mitten auf der strecke - samt klopapier, äste sowieso und große steine - und einmal auch zerbrochenes glas (flaschen nehm ich an)......

----------


## DH-Rooky

Ähm i war da no nie. Also da is oben a permanente DH-Stecke, wo Wanderer nix zu suchen ham und weiter unten hört die Strecke auf und ma muß den normalen Wanderweg benutzen bis zum Lift. Is des so richtig?

Wer hat denn da die Verantwortung für die Strecke? Der Liftbetreiber?

Is jo a seltsame Strecke

----------


## georg

Hallo,
nochmal konkret:

Morgen, Samstag 25.4 Schöckl.
Jazzblu, BoB und ich fahren von Wien aus.
Wer fährt noch?
Und wann?
Fahrgemeinschaften?

----------


## FLo33

bei den aktionen scheint es sich um die taten eines einzelnen, geistig etwas umnachteten armen irren handeln! der mag uns net und tut das in der beschriebenen art und weise kund. im prinzip is anfoch a riesen frechheit! ma müsst den typen amoi auf frischer tat ertappen, festhalten und anzeigen. ich z.b. würd sofort meinen unfall samt verletzung letztes jahr dem in die schuhe schieben.

zur problematik unten weiss i a net so recht was am besten is. eigentlich sollt ma aufn ganz rechts gelegenen wegerl fahren, welches zum teil beim rennen benutzt wird. dort sind zum einerseits die wenigsten wanderer unterwegs, andererseits is hoit anfoch saugeil mit mörderspeed in den steinigen weg weiter oben direkt von der strasse reinzuheizen. oba wie du scho gsogt host is rücksicht des beste. ausserdem is des eh net der wesentliche teil der strecke

----------


## pagey

heut war scho wieder a ganz frischer haufen scheisse and der stelle

----------


## DH-Rooky

Mir werd de Strecke langsam unsympatisch

----------


## pagey

naja ned beurteile nohne die strecke zu kennen 

i war jetz 3 wochenenden hintereinander dort und es fängt sogar an langsam spass zu machen

----------


## eAsY

Ich war heute auch mit ein paar Freunden am Schöckl  und muss sagen: DAS IST DEFINITIV SPASS!!!!

----------


## pagey

pff..da meldest dich garned   welcher warstn du ?

----------


## eAsY

Naja, wir kenne uns ja auch net oda??? Ich war mit nem schwarzen mazda premacy da, bike war ein stinky primo, kästle dh, scott octane dh und grossman dh....was hast du für bike ghobt??

----------


## pagey

ajo weiss scho  i war der mitn weissen orange !

----------


## eAsY

Ok, das nächste mal kenn i di!! I hob normalerweis nu a bullit nagelneu owa des war mir zu schade fürn schöckl jez bin i mitn kona gfoan....  nächstes mal foama woascheinli am 1.mai am gaiskopf...

----------


## pagey

na passt ! ich werd 3. und 4. am gaisskopf sein !

----------


## eAsY

Najo 3ten muss i leida arbeitn owa vielleicht schauma am sonntag wida rauf wenns wetta passt....cu

----------


## mankra

@easy
Dein Bullit gehört eh mal richtig eingeweiht.
Tu nicht so Mädchenhaft. Ein DHler ohne Kratzer....... wie schaut das denn aus  
Das nächste mal nehmt den Cheetah mit, den Taugenichts *gg*

@Pagey

Wenn mans genau nimmt, hört die offiz. Strecke oben auf und man müßte auf der Straße bis zum Lift fahren.............

Am besten eine Schnapskarte ins die Speichen gesteckt, das die Wanderer uns schon von weiten hören. Dann paßt des schon  :Wink:

----------


## eAsY

Also beim nächsten Schöcklbesuch is es sicher dabei, gib i da vorher bescheid.....und in Taugenichts kaunst vergessen, der hot schiss vorm schöckl (schaut jedefalls so aus)!!!

----------


## mankra

Muß ja nicht die Rennstrecke sein, er kann ja die Nordschleife fahren  :Wink: 

Hoffentlich liest er hier nicht mit, sonst gibts haue.

Bin schon gespannt, hab ja ein Bulit noch gar nie in Natura gesehen.

----------


## Sveneman

Ist jemand am Donnerstag am Schöckl unterwegs oder sind schon alle am Weg nach BM ??

----------


## dr. steve bob

seawas sevenmani möcht am samstag rauf (wenns mi i am freitag in der nacht auslassen) und wenns sichs mit uni und hackn vereinbaren lässt fahr ich am sonntag auch rauf. vieleicht könnt ma uns da arrangieren?

----------


## chilifresser

viel spaß am schöckel euch zwei diesmal sind wir ja net dabei, aber man sieht sich sicher bald wieder weil der pageybua sicher no mindestens 10mal am schöckel fahren wird :Smile: )))

@steve bob aber diesmal fahrst net min hardtail des is ja lebensgfährlich!! 

udn bitte vergessts net helm udn des ganze klumpat ja ganz wichtig weil heut hab i shco wieder von einige verlezte wiener gehört also damit net no mehr verletzte san immer brav schützen!!! :Smile: 

soda des wollt mama chili jetzt nur loswerden!

----------


## mafa

I bin entweder am donnerstag oder am freitag, oder gleich an beiden tagen oben! 

hängt aber no a bisserl vom wetter und so ab.
der Ludwig is dann auch oben

----------


## Ludwig

freitag sollts werden!
donerstag italien  und samstag sonntag podersdorf!

wird spaßig!

----------


## Martix

i bin am donnerstag am see unten - donn geh i mim cat a bissl surfer jagen

----------


## Ludwig

träumer

----------


## mafa

richtig hast eh gsagt dasst am do in italy bist!
dann halt fr und am wochenende podersdorf!
wie der chef befiehlt 

wird sicher sau geil a bisserl worldcup zuschauen!

----------


## Ludwig

schön, wie gehorsam!

wird sicha a spaß!

----------


## Martix

da wind is am we sicher net von schlechten eltern!

i hoff am do blasts auch a bissl, aber net zviel weil sonst san die surfer zschnell und i dawischs nimmer

----------


## mafa

Die woche musst dich ordentlich anstrengen, wennst die weltelite dawischen willst (die grade vor ort is), musst schon an zusatzmotor einbauen

----------


## pagey

gelbe karte 

tats do in mein schöckl thread ned über so lauwarme wasser-sportarten sudern

----------


## Martix

jojo, host eh recht pedda!

----------


## dr. steve bob

jo sicha mitn hardtail (nochdem ma niemand a dh-sofa schenken wüll 
aber i setz jetz eh immer brav mein vollvisierhelm auf.

könnt übrigens sein das i mei hardtail am sonntag (oder hoffentlich erst montag) nach wien mitnehmen werde. weil so wie es ausschaut komm i den ganzen mai net aus der bundeshauptstadt. vielleicht treff ma uns jo dann amol in wien auf a klane feierabenrunde.

----------


## chilifresser

nabrav dast min vollvisierhelm fahrst! :Smile: 

na klar machma des wennst desganze monat in wien bist! solltes kein prob sein das ma sich alle treffen

----------

